# Shade on a paddle raft



## Westernmost (Jun 2, 2020)

Hey folks!

I have a RMR Storm, I would love to set up a small row frame on it eventually but right now it's a paddle raft. 

I'm slowly introducing my wife to the river and the joy of paddle sports. I have her interested in the idea of a few easy overnights trips such as ruby-horsethief.

I want to make her as comfortable as possible on a trip like this (happy wife happy life, and hopefully more river trips in the future!) which leads me to my questions:

1) I would like to add some shade to the raft. What are my options without a frame? 

2) I have considered getting a small, single-bay frame (for example) in conjunction with something like a NRS Raft Cargo Platform that would make carrying coolers and gear a little easier on the boat. Would it be feasible to attach a "mini sombrero", or something similar to a frame like this?

Let me see your set-ups! Looking for inspiration!

-Cheers


----------



## MT4Runner (Apr 6, 2012)

Trailer frame for your cooler...with an umbrella mount.

I don't think a bimini top is a great idea for a paddle raft.


----------



## Andy H. (Oct 13, 2003)

Sun hats for the paddlers.


----------



## jabbers1921 (Jun 28, 2019)

I'm definitely thinking sun hats and sun shirts are the best option. 

BUT, thinking out loud... could you lash a small umbrella to on of the thwarts? Could be a fun experiment.


----------



## Westernmost (Jun 2, 2020)

jabbers1921 said:


> BUT, thinking out loud... could you lash a small umbrella to on of the thwarts? Could be a fun experiment.


I'm sure I could, haven't really thought about it but that's a good idea, especially since I can explore having it mounted to either the front or rear thwart.


----------



## Westernmost (Jun 2, 2020)

Andy H. said:


> Sun hats for the paddlers.


Definitely the cheapest and easiest option!


----------



## MT4Runner (Apr 6, 2012)

jabbers1921 said:


> I'm definitely thinking sun hats and sun shirts are the best option.
> 
> BUT, thinking out loud... could you lash a small umbrella to on of the thwarts? Could be a fun experiment.


For an overnight, I'd still recommend a trailer frame to keep the cooler and/or drybox weight off the floor, and then you've got a spot to attach an umbrella.
I don't think there's a good way to lash an umbrella to a thwart.


----------



## jabbers1921 (Jun 28, 2019)

MT4Runner said:


> For an overnight, I'd still recommend a trailer frame to keep the cooler and/or drybox weight off the floor, and then you've got a spot to attach an umbrella.
> I don't think there's a good way to lash an umbrella to a thwart.


 Oh, I don't think there's a good way. Might be fun to try on Ruby-Horsethief or Labyrinth Canyon. I don't think I'd try this if I expected any whitewater.


----------



## Paco (Aug 3, 2007)

An umbrella is definitely do-able. Lash it tight to a thwart and run some stabilizing straps. I once did a semi self-support Deso Gray in a ducky and rigged an umbrella. It was a bit fiddly, but beat baking all day.

As for the bimini, I think you could actually rig one with a center trailer frame. The problem would be paddling without interference from the straps. You might could run the front straps to a single center d-ring on your bow. You'd lose some lateral stability, and might need to baby it a bit more than usual. But shade in the desert in July is worth some extra work.


----------



## NWCO (Jul 28, 2010)

I also own a storm. Has been coast to coast and on big water (cataract, cross, high water gates, West water at 9k ect)with my significant other. I would recommend not r2 on ruby with a wife that's not totally into the river. You will be at the mercy of the W and also your partner's ability to paddle strongly all day. At the point of getting a trailer frame for a cooler I would just go with complete frame as not much more material would be needed. For shade Ive used a sportbrella on a late july san juan and it worked great in camp but definitely not made for wind at all.Hope this helps.
Will try to upload some pics of shade.


----------



## Westernmost (Jun 2, 2020)

NWCO said:


> I also own a storm. Has been coast to coast and on big water (cataract, cross, high water gates, West water at 9k ect)with my significant other. I would recommend not r2 on ruby with a wife that's not totally into the river. You will be at the mercy of the W and also your partner's ability to paddle strongly all day. At the point of getting a trailer frame for a cooler I would just go with complete frame as not much more material would be needed. For shade Ive used a sportbrella on a late july san juan and it worked great in camp but definitely not made for wind at all.Hope this helps.
> Will try to upload some pics of shade.


Thanks for the input and the really good points. Would love to see your rig!


----------



## mkashzg (Aug 9, 2006)

Check out this shade setup for a paddle boat! With enough D-Rings or a chicken line it looks pretty easy to install. Good for more flat water type trips but obviously would not be very safe if you were to flip with this up I don't think.

https://www.amazon.com/YHOUSE-Awnin...ords=Paddle+Boat+Canopy&qid=1615234185&sr=8-7


----------



## Westernmost (Jun 2, 2020)

mkashzg said:


> Check out this shade setup for a paddle boat! With enough D-Rings or a chicken line it looks pretty easy to install. Good for more flat water type trips but obviously would not be very safe if you were to flip with this up I don't think.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/YHOUSE-Awnin...ords=Paddle+Boat+Canopy&qid=1615234185&sr=8-7


I did happen to see this in my many adventures through Google today; I like the concept but reviews suggest that the product seems to be really poor in quality.


----------



## dpwater (Aug 2, 2011)

I second the frame and oars. Everytime I've gone there the wind has been intense near Westwater and will actually blow a raft upstream without effort. Also I've used a superbrella and they work well for shade and are inexpensive. I got a lightweight sun hoody for my paddle raft. If I get hot I dip in.


----------



## jimmyhof (Mar 15, 2007)

MT4Runner said:


> Trailer frame for your cooler...with an umbrella mount.
> 
> I don't think a bimini top is a great idea for a paddle raft.


I actually used a paddle frame (trailer frame - just a rectangular pipe frame) with a bimini for a ruby horse thief trip. We used that as the paddle raft and I had an oar boat. Put plenty of gear in the paddle frame and the bimini worked great. I do agree that if its is not a lazy river it might cause entrapment if you flipped. It was a 14'boat with 4 paddlers and a person in the stern. there was not an issue with navigating the straps- plenty of room to paddle.


----------



## villagelightsmith (Feb 17, 2016)

Muy Importante' ... Better to get off the river an hour or three _before_ she wants to, than to have a trip that lasts even a minute _after_ she wants to leave the boat.
On hot summer days I often wear a broad-brimmed hat and _long_ surgical scrubs. There are plenty of light cotton clothes that are tightly woven against the sun. Avoid that solar radiation damage at all costs ... sunburn and dehydration turn the _whole experience_ into a bummer that people _do not_ want to repeat. As you probably know, most rafting injuries are to the feet. Some good sensible footwear that permits rough hiking is mandatory. A few dry wool socks and a dry pair of shoes/boots in a dry bag are good. And for dry bag liners, _nothing_ I've found beats _trash-compactor bags!_ They're the right size, and they're heavy enough to keep things dry.


----------



## LSB (Mar 23, 2004)

villagelightsmith said:


> Better to get off the river an hour or three _before_ she wants to, than to have a trip that lasts even a minute _after_ she wants to leave the boat.


No Shit for real !


----------



## cupido76 (May 22, 2009)

jimmyhof said:


> I actually used a paddle frame (trailer frame - just a rectangular pipe frame) with a bimini for a ruby horse thief trip. We used that as the paddle raft and I had an oar boat. Put plenty of gear in the paddle frame and the bimini worked great. I do agree that if its is not a lazy river it might cause entrapment if you flipped. It was a 14'boat with 4 paddlers and a person in the stern. there was not an issue with navigating the straps- plenty of room to paddle.


If a bimini is an entrapment Hazzard for a paddle crew then it's an entrapment Hazzard for an oar rig.

Having said that, Andy's suggestion of wide brimmed sun hats is what I'd do.

Then again, I live in Canada so I probably don't really know what sun is.


----------



## trialsize (May 11, 2018)

Bimini people - do they hold up in the wind? We are Oregon rafters and when that afternoon wind picks up there are times it's an effort to not get blown upriver. When the kids were tiny we tried all kinds of lashings of beach umbrellas. Lost one, and had a few more go inside out (umbrellas, not kids). FInally gave up and just draped towels over sleeping babes. So I've always wanted to know - how do biminis fare in surprise gusts?


----------



## Rightoarleft (Feb 5, 2021)

trialsize said:


> Bimini people - do they hold up in the wind? We are Oregon rafters and when that afternoon wind picks up there are times it's an effort to not get blown upriver. When the kids were tiny we tried all kinds of lashings of beach umbrellas. Lost one, and had a few more go inside out (umbrellas, not kids). FInally gave up and just draped towels over sleeping babes. So I've always wanted to know - how do biminis fare in surprise gusts?


I live in Oregon. All the strongest winds I have seen are outside of Oregon, typically Utah and Arizona. That is also where sun shade is most used. From what I've seen, biminis do far better in wind than umbrellas. The secret is knowing how and when to quickly drop your shade. Powerful gusts rarely come unannounced. You can hear them. You can see them. My experience has been those who pay attention finish a trip with shade. Those who hope the wind will be nice lose their shade.

So yeah, I think a bimini would do fine in Oregon. Rafting in style!


----------



## Rightoarleft (Feb 5, 2021)

I've seen the wind blow so hard on river that we were at risk of capsize. We were highsiding while wind pushed us upstream, ripping water off the river and throwing it in our faces. The upstream tubes were subducting, river was pouring in. We almost rolled a loaded gear boat in flat water. No storm, just a mighty gust, lasted about a minute. 60 mph? My buddy downriver got none of it. He didn't even know it happened till we caught up. Confluence near Spanish Bottom.

I've also seen wind take an unloaded frame boat at camp, picked it off the beach and sent it flying into the rocks where it actually stuck to a vertical face for a moment. It wasn't cartwheeling. It was airborne. Ruby Canyon.

Twice I've seen gusts sweep a camp clean in Grand Canyon. These gusts were most intriguing because it was dead calm when you heard them coming. Sounded like a freight train. It was a total kneel down and cover your face kind of wind that removed all but the heavy gear, but at least there were no flying boats!


----------



## MNichols (Nov 20, 2015)

Chinese Cooley hats! I see them all the time on Ruby horse thief people, they seem to work really well... Yes, they look goofy, but who gives a shit, you're on the river lol


----------

